# how long before it breaks down???



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Went to a home nearby our shop to give someone an estimate just on
a simple floor drain repair + clean out.. They had totally re-habbed this home to flip it hoping that some gay couple will probably buy this place for twice or 3 times what it is worth:laughing: 

they had some hack plumber named Sanchez install the pex water lines and plumbing in the home.. I went down stairs ready to plaster my name on the water heater and I find this electric tankless heater buried in the stair-well going from the basement to the first floor.... 

Of course the guy flipping the house did not want to hear from me what a peice of junk this product was and how he needed a water softener in our area to make it even last a year so I just took a picture and kept my mouth shut.... Note the power cables feeding this thing.....:laughing:.

I give this unit maybe tops 6 months before it peters out on the gay boys.

Should I put my name on this junk so when it does go bad I can talk them into a 50 gallon rheem electric unit??



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3QUZNYjd6aEp1VG5pTElzTFZvUGFVcVJjamJj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Down side, with your sticker on it, it looks like you installed it. I would have put it on the stack, assuming that wasn't hacked to **** too. Next time you talk to your inspector I'd ask if there was a permit pulled. Money hungry Lansing would be all over that like flies on poop!


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Homeowners and general contractors are hard to deal with sometimes but house flippers are at the bottom of the barrel to me.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Down side, with your sticker on it, it looks like you installed it. I would have put it on the stack, assuming that wasn't hacked to **** too. Next time you talk to your inspector I'd ask if there was a permit pulled. Money hungry Lansing would be all over that like flies on poop!


I go back tomorrow and do the floor drain thing , hanging the sticker near the tankless heater dont bother me because when they need hot water, they want it now... that is where I step in and rescue the gay guys ...money wont be an issue with them

its not gonna be my fault the junk broke down or never gave them decent hot water... it is the flippers fault..... take it up with them


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Realtors love to write tankless water heater in their sales ads. Average home buyer gets excited over it. Hopefully their home inspector notes the wiring and shark bites and let the potential buyer know. Gas tankless are good in the right situation but electric tankless not so much. I always at least install a Heater Treater in front of the tankless and our water is probably not as hard as yours.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Debo22 said:


> Realtors love to write tankless water heater in their sales ads. Average home buyer gets excited over it. Hopefully their home inspector notes the wiring and shark bites and let the potential buyer know. Gas tankless are good in the right situation but electric tankless not so much. I always at least install a Heater Treater in front of the tankless and our water is probably not as hard as yours.




Indy city water run about 22 parts hard, with lots of lime... they did not install ports to de-lime the thing either so the unit should be cooked in no time...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

What a mess. Yep calling local inspector time.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we go there today and clean out this old floor drain
turns out its an 1 1/2 drain with an internal clean out.
put into the basement floor probably back in 1919.....

we break out the brass plug, rooter the line , then suck out
all the junk in the 1 1/2 trap... It all goes down ok

Then , the original plumber who did the house plumbing shows up and 
makes the statement to me that the floor drain is not up to code
because its supposed to be a 2 inch trap.... 
I almost laughed at him but I 
thought better and just let it slide...

I decided not to get into a pissing contest with this guy
so I just smiled at them, 
and got my check and left....:laughing::yes:


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Master Mark said:


> we go there today and clean out this old floor drain
> turns out its an 1 1/2 drain with an internal clean out.
> put into the basement floor probably back in 1919.....
> 
> ...


I would've done this, but I can be an ahole









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

